# prime rib help



## jamaicablonde (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm going to order a prime rib to smoke on Sunday for the family. Been reading too many things on line that just confuse me. So....I am having around 10 adults to feed. Will a 7 rib portion be okay? Do I ask for the "big end" or a cut from the small end? Randalls has the angus roasts and I think they are rated prime. Need the 2cool input.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

It depends on how you plan on plating. If you're going to carve off steaks then no. Unless there are small eaters.

A tried and true is a room temp cut o beef. Use butter and seasonings to your liking. Slather thick all over. Heat the OVEN up to 500. Take your weight on the pkg and multiply by 5. That's how long you cook at 500 for. Then turn your oven off and set the timer for 2 hours. This is based off of a 5.2 to 5.5 lb piece of meat.

I use the big end btw. 

Perfect pink every time.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I would do one rib per person (~ a pound a piece) myself.


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

2 excellent reads on PrimeRib

http://www.seriouseats.com/2014/12/food-lab-guide-to-prime-rib.html

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2009/12/perfect-prime-rib-beef-recipe.html


----------



## jamaicablonde (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I will order the big end. I plan on smoking it in my Cookshak smoker at about 200 degrees with a meat thermometer to tell me when it is done. Will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

when it gets to 110Â° internal take it out and cover with loose foil and let it rest
about 20'min before you serve it crank up your oven to 500Â° (max) and then put it back in to get a surface crust. when the internal hits 125Â° it's ready to serve

it's in the articles I posted above


----------



## jamaicablonde (Nov 6, 2008)

You're the best Captain Jack. Thanks


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

7 ribs should easily feed 10. Especially if you have all the other trimmings. I fed 10 with a 5 rib roast last year and we had about a quarter of it left over. 

I do mine on my BGE at 375 with a little smoke.  Cook it to a 120 internal temp and then take it off and let it rest under foil for 45 minutes.

Medium on the ends and rare in the middle.


----------



## jamaicablonde (Nov 6, 2008)

Okay, I'm back from the store. Purchased a 6 bone roast and it weighs 14 pounds and is 13" long. That is too long for my small Cookshak smoker. So I think it will be done in the oven. Or would it be better to cut it in half for the smoker? Don't know why I'm so stressed over this $145 piece of meat.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Do it in the oven as described above, doesn't get any better!


----------



## Gfish (Aug 31, 2009)

I always figure about half a pound of meat per average person. Now if you have a family of Bubba's that ain't enough.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Agree with the oven. A little smoke is fine but I wouldn't risk a prime rib on my smoker.


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

cut it in half and put it in the smoke like you had planned
then do the final sear


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

911

My thermometer is broke. I usually cook at 250 till the meat is 110, I take it out and let it set for 1/2 hour or so then, I sear it on "broil" till it gets a nice crust. 

Now my thermometer is broke at 5:00 am on Christmas Day. I can't remember, how many minutes per pound for a 7lb at 250 degrees?


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

Figure 11-15 minutes per pound of meat


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

CaptJack said:


> 2 excellent reads on PrimeRib
> 
> http://www.seriouseats.com/2014/12/food-lab-guide-to-prime-rib.html
> 
> http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2009/12/perfect-prime-rib-beef-recipe.html


Thanks Capt. I have been looking for those articles.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I did an 8lb Choice strip loin roast I got from Costco for $5.89 lb for Christmas dinner in the oven. Put a rack on top of roaster pan instead of using the V-rack to get the maximum air flow. Seasoned roast liberally with Schneider's Rib and Roast seasoning and sealed the whole thing in a Foodsaver bag for 4 days in the fridge to let the seasonings permeate the roast. Cooked at 220 deg until internal temp reached 120, then cranked heat up to 400 deg until internal reached 125 deg. Did not tent it at all to rest and it finished at 131 deg after about 25 minutes rest. Most flavorful roast I have ever eaten. Sealing it for several days and not letting meat reach room temp prior to cooking was the ticket. Roast was perfectly rare to medium rare to within a 1/2" or less of the outside. The higher temp finish caramelized the exterior perfectly. Sliced what remained of it into sandwich meat last night and it is phenomenal cold today. Going back to Costco this evening to see if I can pick up a couple more for the chest freezer while they are on sale. 

I didn't time the cook, but I think it was around 3 to 3.5 hours.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I did a whole tenderloin. It was about 5 lbs after trimming. Coated it with olive oil, garlic, salt, pepper and an assortment of chopped fresh herbs from the herb garden the day before.

Mrs GGF told me to have it ready for the table at 1:00. Seared 4 sides on the Weber Genesis and then finished it on the egg with a little pecan smoke. 

Timed it perfectly for a perfect medium rare after resting for 30 minutes.... but she wasn't ready with the sides. 1:00 turned into 2:00, and it was a perfect medium by the time it hit the table. grrrr. 

Still tasted good though. There were no complaints.


----------



## jamaicablonde (Nov 6, 2008)

*update*

I cooked the prime rib in the oven yesterday. I let it air dry in fridge for two days. Then made a paste of garlic, cracked black pepper, and sea salt, applied it and let it sit overnight. Took it out 2 hours before cooking. Cooked at 200 degrees til it came to 110 (about 4 hours). Let it rest for 30 minutes. Put back in a 500 degree oven for about 20 minutes til it was 125. Let it sit for another 10 minutes before carving. It was terrific. Thanks for all the help 2cool.


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

Congrats








as classic as it gets
next time do the slow cook in the smoker


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

Did one in my smoker over the holidays. Wetted it with Worchester and then applied rub. Let it sit out about an hour before putting in smoker. Took about 3.5 hours to get 120-125 internal. Pulled and foiled until ready for dinner. It was great!!


----------



## bagman (Sep 2, 2004)

I cooked standing rib roast for 26. A good 7 rib roast should be fine for 10 people. I cooked 2 7 rib rib roast on my gas grill instead of the smoker. cooked for 15 - 20 minutes at 425 to establish a crust on the outside. cooled the pit to 300 - 325 for the remainder until the thickest center was at 120. Tented the ribs in foil and let rest for thirty minutes. Cut the bones away, and sliced the prime rib evenly serving temp of the meat was 130 - 135. Had no complaints and had leftovers for the best Roast beef sandwiches ever. Good Luck!


----------

